

The Watson Dinner Party - palidanx
http://www.howcookingworks.com/2015/05/the-watson-dinner-party/

======
palidanx
Op here. If anyone has any questions about Watson, feel free to let me know!

~~~
minthd
Percentage wise, how much of watson recepies that you made you consider ok+
and what percentage are very good?

~~~
palidanx
I would say about 80% were okay, 5% was really good, and 15% were straight up
weird. However the developers are actively talking with the users, and the
interface recommendations seem to be getting better. Anyone can sign-up for an
account, so I would register and a confirmation should come in a couple weeks.

~~~
minthd
Those sound pretty good numbers for a creative project, especially since
watson cannot taste the results.

